# Iver eBay project



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 24, 2015)

Getting it cleaned up, some wheel work needed, all the parts are present but for one torrington pedal and one Wald. I'm liking more each day!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 24, 2015)

Great beginnings...


----------

